# Chevron Lace Edging Shawl Free knit pattern



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1104450753632-85/Chevron+Lace+Edging+Shawl.pdf


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link &#128515; just learning how to do shawls so I think I will have a go at this one &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I do love this one, thanks for the link...so you are in California? So am I, in Southern California.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks, I do love this one, thanks for the link...so you are in California? So am I, in Southern California.


I live in the Bay Area!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in Orange County...guess we are not that close to each other. Did you attend Stitches West this year?


Gail DSouza said:


> I live in the Bay Area!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is quite some distance from here!!
No I did not attend.
I did not know about it!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice, this is one I'd like to try. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you.
I have a question: I'm looking at the instructions:
Cast on 5 stitches. 
Odd numbered rows are right side. 

Increase Rows 
Row 1 K1, * yo, k1; rep from *. (9 
sts) 
Row 3 K1, * yo, p3, yo, p1; rep from 
*. (13 sts) 
Row 9 K1, * yo, k1; rep from *. (25 
sts) 
Row 17 K1, * yo, p1; rep from *. (49 
sts) 
Row 27 K1, * yo, k1; rep from . (97 
sts) 
Row 33 K3, * yo, k3; rep from to last 2 
sts, end yo, k2. (130 sts) 
Row 65 K2, * yo k2; rep from *. (194 
sts) 
Row 91 K4, * yo, p1; rep from *. (381 sts)

They don't say anywhere what to do with the rows not mentioned. Are they simply knitted rows?


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I have not done this pattern but this is what it says
So I guess the rows that are not mentioned you purl the even number rows and knit the odd numbered rows!:-

Non-increase rows up to row 111: purl all even numbered rows, knit all odd numbered rows. Row 111 is the beginning of the lace edging.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, thanks.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for posting.

Elle


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried to go to the site and no luck. A blank screen appear!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thanks- beautiful color


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a lovely shawl and I have just the yarn to do it--if I get up the nerve that is. Thanks for sharing the pattern. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link, it is a lovely shawl.
Hannet


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> I have not done this pattern but this is what it says
> So I guess the rows that are not mentioned you purl the even number rows and knit the odd numbered rows!:-
> 
> Non-increase rows up to row 111: purl all even numbered rows, knit all odd numbered rows. Row 111 is the beginning of the lace edging.


Yes, it says so right on the pattern between the instructions for rows 91 and 111. Odd place to let you know, but it's there. Thanks for the pattern. It's a nice simple one that would look good in some of my multicolored sock yarn.
Ellie


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty shawl, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> I have not done this pattern but this is what it says
> So I guess the rows that are not mentioned you purl the even number rows and knit the odd numbered rows!:-
> 
> Non-increase rows up to row 111: purl all even numbered rows, knit all odd numbered rows. Row 111 is the beginning of the lace edging.


Makes sense. Thank you. Yet, would have been nice if the designer had added the info about these rows.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

